# Here's a couple of fun ones from the same builder...



## yewhi (Jul 3, 2010)

Originally blue tint over Nickle plate.  Built it as a rider for my 7-year-old'





A chrome frame that is original after some surface rust removal.  This one is sidelined for a while due to temporary lack of interest.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 5, 2010)

Those blue anodixed parts are KILLER!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 5, 2010)

Very cool!!I love 70's BMX bikes!


----------



## yewhi (Jul 6, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> Those blue anodixed parts are KILLER!




Ahhh!  Then you will love these my friend.  They're part of the stash ultimately destined for the Chrome LRV (along with a few other blue tid bits if I ever get around to it).  Vintage Blue Anodized Campy Strada BMX crankset (NOS)...


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 6, 2010)

It's funny to see those cranks, I remember a local bike shop that was just about giving those away 25 years ago with the idea that you would have a nice cheap Campy track crank after using ez-off oven cleaner to remove the anodizing.


----------



## yewhi (Jul 6, 2010)

It's interesting what becomes valuable with time, isn't it?  You are correct as these are essentially identical to Campy Pista track cranks, with the only real difference being the silver vs Blue, gold or (possibly) Red anodizing.

Never-the-less, a unique bit of BMX History.  Almost a shame to use them...  Nah!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 8, 2010)

yewhi said:


> Ahhh!  Then you will love these my friend.  They're part of the stash ultimately destined for the Chrome LRV (along with a few other blue tid bits if I ever get around to it).  Vintage Blue Anodized Campy Strada BMX crankset (NOS)...




Oh drool drool droooool! I have some pink and red brake calipers, gold handlebars and a rim, and, actually, I think thats it for my anodized stuff. Ever seen a Western Flyer BMX bike? They are very hard to find and rare in good shape (or one peice). I have a Wildcat myself (built between 1985 and 1993, I'm still working out these new serial numbers and catalog things).


----------



## yewhi (Jul 9, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> Oh drool drool droooool! I have some pink and red brake calipers, gold handlebars and a rim, and, actually, I think thats it for my anodized stuff. Ever seen a Western Flyer BMX bike? They are very hard to find and rare in good shape (or one peice). I have a Wildcat myself (built between 1985 and 1993, I'm still working out these new serial numbers and catalog things).




A Western Flyer BMX Bike?  Can't say that I have.  I'm not really into the whole BMX thing and my draw to these is purely sentamental.  I had an LRV as a kid and it was really the first bike I really loved.  Sold it like an idiot to buy a '74 hodaka.  What was I thinking, eh?

When I came across these two I snapped them up for that reason.  The blue one was in bad shape but it was perfect to restore as a rider for my 7-year-old.  My way of sharing a part of my childhood with him.  He's oblivious, but I smile when he rides it.  That's also why there is no hurry for the chrome bike.  It'll eventually get there and until then it looks great hanging on the wall (in the garage that is).

cheers!

Tim

PS here's the original...


----------



## freshour (Jan 26, 2011)

> Ever seen a Western Flyer BMX bike? They are very hard to find and rare in good shape (or one peice). I have a Wildcat myself (built between 1985 and 1993, I'm still working out these new serial numbers and catalog things).




Western Flyers were sold at Western Auto. They were made by Murray or Huffy and stickered up for the store line. The reason they are rare is because the got the heck beat out of them and none really survived. I use to have a Western Flyer Invader BMX bike I miss that beast.


----------



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 16, 2011)

very,very nice brotha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yardsaleman (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wow*

WOW very nice LRV let me know if you ever want to get rid of her (yea right) lol


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 21, 2011)

I LOVE the fork on that chrome LRV, thatll be a good looking bike.

Are the campy cranks 151 BCD? I know the campy pista cranks had a larger BCD for their track cranks up into the late 70s maybe early 80s


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 21, 2011)

Also How you gonna run that BB in that frame? or arent you.. you can get american to euro conversion kits that work well enough


----------

